# Romans 2:7-10



## Barnpreacher (Mar 19, 2008)

"_*To them who by patient continuance in well doing seek for glory and honour and immortality, eternal life: But unto them that are contentious, and do not obey the truth, but obey unrighteousness, indignation and wrath, Tribulation and anguish, upon every soul of man that doeth evil, of the Jew first, and also of the Gentile; But glory, honour, and peace, to every man that worketh good, to the Jew first, and also to the Gentile*_:"

Is Paul being hypothetical here, or is he simply teaching that faith without works is dead?

If he's speaking hypothetically, what's the purpose?


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 19, 2008)

Ryan,

The answer, I believe, lies in what precedes this:

"Romans 2:1 Therefore thou art inexcusable, O man, whosoever thou art that *judgest*: for wherein thou judgest another, thou *condemnest thyself*; for thou that *judgest *doest the same things. 2 But we are sure that the* judgment of God is according to truth *against *them which commit such things*. 3 And thinkest thou this, O man, that judgest them which do such things, and doest the same, that thou shalt *escape the judgment of God*? 4 Or despisest thou the riches of his goodness and forbearance and longsuffering; not knowing that the goodness of God leadeth thee to *repentance*? 5 But after thy hardness and impenitent heart treasurest up unto thyself *wrath against the day of wrath *and revelation of the *righteous judgment *of God; 6 Who will *render *to every man *according to his deeds*:"

Paul confronts the Jew (Rom 2:17) who seeks to establish his own righteousness (Rom 10:3) by obeying the law. "Okay", Paul says, "if you'd like to establish your rightesouness by lawkeeping, you need to know what the law requires." Personal, perfect, and perpetual obedience.

The passage above is saturated with judgment / legal language: judging others, judging yourself, judged by God, etc. Paul points out that if you want to condemn others in self-righteousness, then you had better keep the law, or experience the wrath of God yourself.

The covenant of works is then cited to reinforce his point: 

"the day of wrath [/B]and revelation of the *righteous judgment *of God; 6 Who will *render *to every man *according to his deeds*:"

The term "render" means to pay someone back a debt you owe them. The Good Samaritan said to the inkeeper that he would "repay" him for his services (Luke 10:35), and the debtor said to his master (Matt. 18:26) that he would "pay him all".

God pays back every man according to his merit. Then comes v. 7. God pays back perfect, personal and perpetual obedience with life and glory, and honor, and immortality. God pays back disobedience, contentiousness, etc. with indignation and wrath. This is not Shepherdism, or neo-nomianism: this is the condemnation of all mankind. 

Paul sums up this argument in Romans 3 where he demonstrates that he had "previously proved guilty" Jews and Gentiles. In other words, to assume that Paul means that if we're covenantally faithful, we'll be justified is inconsistent with Paul's theme: Man is a sinner, and all are universally condemned. Therefore, seek righteousness in Christ alone. That, in my understanding, is Paul's intention in restating the covenant of works here.

Cheers,


----------

